# ترانيم والحان عيد القيامة المجيد



## gofy (4 أبريل 2010)

*اخرستوس انيستى  ... اليثوس انيستى 
المسيح قام ... بالحقيقة قام
نهني الجميع بعيد القيامة المجيد ... قيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح*


 لحن ياكل الصفوف وتمثيلية القيامة من قداس عيد القيامة المجيد 2010   
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2010/03/2010.html 

   ctv  نور وليس نار , حكاية نور قبر السيد المسيح  - قناة  
http://coptictubefilm.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_3219.html

 ctv لحن يا كل الصفوف السمائيين  - قناة    
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/ctv_7071.html

 لحن اخرستوس انستى لفريق التسبيح القبطى بقيادة الشماس ضياء صبرى- قناة اغابى  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_4914.html

  ctv   ترنيمة عند شق الفجر باكر - قناة   
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/ctv.html

  ctv  ترنيمة قام حقا قام رئيس السلام- قناة   
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/ctv_5083.html

  المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام - الحياة الأفضل  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_4745.html

من موقع
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com          Coptic Tube 


​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

*


شكرا ليكم


منتهى الروووعه


سلام الرب يسوع​
​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايدك وكل سنة وانت طيب

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## gofy (9 أبريل 2010)

تمثلية القيامة بصوت البابا شنودة الثالث  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_802.html

  ترنيمة المسيح قام فريق انهار الحياة 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/02/blog-post_2121.html

 ترنيمة رأينا القبر فارغ 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_2068.html

  النور المقدس ينبثق من قبر المسيح  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/07/blog-post_1310.html

معجزة ظهور النور المقدس من قبر المسيح فى سبت النور كل سنة وهو يضىء ولايحرق  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_9599.html

  لحظة ظهور النور الالهي من كنيسة القيامه القدس  
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post_8226.html


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## يوسف عطية (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررا جداااااااااا على لحن ياكل الصفوف السمائيين


----------



## gofy (18 أبريل 2010)

يوسف عطية قال:


> شكرررررررا جداااااااااا على لحن ياكل الصفوف السمائيين




ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## +febronia+ (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جداا


----------



## gofy (30 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## gofy (11 مايو 2010)

ctv ترانيم قناة
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/ctv_2711.html


ترانيم والحان سبت النور وعيد القيامة 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_1192.html


​


----------

